# CHEFTALK mentioned in Wall Street Journal, November 22, 2006



## vera bradley (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm not sure where to post this, but I thought you'd like to know that ChefTalk.com was mentioned favorably in a recent _Wall Street Journal_ article by Yulia Chernova, Food & Drink section.

The title below is linked to the full article:

*Soggy Stuffing, Dry Turkey? Now You Can IM a Chef*
More Web Sites Help People Connect With Professionals

I could post the text or quote from the article, if permitted, for those who cannot access the page.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I cannot access it. But would like to read it. Do not have a need for the Wall Street Journal so I cannot see subscribing to it. I guess you could post the article has long as you give credit to the author who wrote the column. You would have to PM Nicko and find out.

Rgds Rook


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Thanks for posting the information, Vera! Yes, this is the best forum for posting news like this.

Even though the paper didn't print much of the interview with our own Jim Berman, we did get a mention. You never know when you'll see a Chef Talk reference, and it's great when members make sure to point out those occasions.


----------



## vera bradley (Mar 21, 2004)

My pleasure!

The article follows (remove if necessary).


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Vera the links don't work.

Rgds Rook


----------



## vera bradley (Mar 21, 2004)

My apologies, Cakerookie.

Here is a list of links referenced in the article:

ChefsLine.com 

chefs.com

cheftalk.com

Chefs Line Inc.

Career Education Corp.

askachef.com 

allexperts.com

chefsblogs.com

chefjoanna.com

FoodTV


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for the info and links!!


----------



## bigdog (Nov 20, 2005)

The link leads to a password requirement. Unless you are a member of WSJ online, you can't access the article.

Good read, and cool one of the admin got to say a few words!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I feel like such a celebrity :blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Jim I think it speaks volumes for Cheftalk. The amount of experience and talent that is here is unreal.

Rgds Rook


----------

